# 'Ferrari-Whuppin' Ur-Quattro Spotted at Infineon, Featured on Jalopnik



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Jalopnik was recently in wine country at Infineon Raceway to sample some of Stasis' latest offerings. While there, they also spotted an '83 Quattro that was dominating a track day that also included things much more exotic. They chased the guy down as best they could, found out more about the car and shot a bunch of photos. More after the jump.
* Full Story *


----------



## DevilDuck (May 27, 2008)

ohh sicknesess =P


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: 'Ferrari-Whuppin' Ur-Quattro Spotted at Infineon, Featured on Jalopnik ([email protected])*

Looks like a proper build that one.


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

i've ridden in the car with the owner, bill perkins. he's a nice guy too. it's built to the hilt and is an ex-rally car.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

not a works?


----------

